# Storage for Off Season



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

Fellow Snowmobilers,

It might be here before long in southern Michigan. I have a 2001 Arctic Cat Pantera 580EFI and am using non-ethanol fuel. What would be the best way to store sled for the off season? How do you store your snow machine? Any suggestions would be deeply appreciated. Thanks


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

I put sta-bil and Fuel Med by Yamaha in my tank as instructions indicate on them. Make sure tank is full as can be to reduce moisture.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Track off the ground too


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

It doesn't hurt to pull it over. Not starting in summer. Someone once told me speed sensor can get freeze up. But I have probably forgot too.

I like to leave hood open to keep rodents out. Tape over exhaust for same reason.

You should grease before storage, but I never do.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I grease every thing. Check all consumables and replace as needed. I drain all the fuel and run dry. Loosen track and support the rear bumper of the sled on a 2x6 to keep weight off of the idler wheels in the suspension. Pull the batteries and put them on a shelf where I can easily maintain them


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

bowhunter426 said:


> Check all consumables and replace as needed. I drain all the fuel and run dry.


Consumables? You sound like a bean counter or a manager.
Slides, skags, oil for 2 strokes, and gas, I guess are consumbles. Tracks too, I suppose.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

SWMbruiser said:


> I put sta-bil and Fuel Med by Yamaha in my tank as instructions indicate on them. Make sure tank is full as can be to reduce moisture.


Not sure about fuel Med but sea foam works way better than stabil I've seen that stuff turn into red jelly


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

MOTOMAN91 said:


> Not sure about fuel Med but sea foam works way better than stabil I've seen that stuff turn into red jelly


Seafoam is actually what I use now that you mention it. Brain fart


----------

